# Bernie Rico Jr quality and prices



## MrEzzyE (Jul 20, 2012)

Bernie Rico Jr guitars seem to be very nice specswise.
I have never tried one so how is the quality? How are 
the woods and the finish, setup and so on... Also price
range is of interest. I'm thinking about spending about
1500-2000 USD and preferably one with low profile 
fixed bridge so any suggestions which model should I
start looking at? I have not decided if I should go for
a baritone or standard.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 20, 2012)

Uh oh... I foresee yet another BRJ battlefield taking place. 

BRJ's are more expensive than 2K USD, and the waiting times are very long these days. There are also some horror stories in these very forums, as well as satisfied customers, and all this is seasoned with delicious accounts of his production taking place in Mexico, one of his associates / friends defending him saying the guitars were indeed hand carved... with knives (yeap, knives), and other very amusing trivia. I suggest you search these forums (do it via google using the tag site:sevenstring.org), as there are many threads on these and other subjects, such as whether Ikea knives are as good as our carving knives for fretboard slotting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 20, 2012)

MrEzzyE said:


> Bernie Rico Jr guitars seem to be very nice specswise.


 
They're customs, the specs can be just about whatever you want you have the cash. 



> I have never tried one so how is the quality?


 
Pretty darn good by most accounts......except a number of lemons that have come out. Especially the one owned by the user *elq* on here. 



> How are
> the woods and the finish, setup and so on...


 
See above. 



> Also price
> range is of interest. I'm thinking about spending about
> 1500-2000 USD


 
Unless you pick up someone's BFR spot, that's just not going to happen, especially after shipping and import to Finland. 



> and preferably one with low profile
> fixed bridge so any suggestions which model should I
> start looking at?


 
BRJ is a custom shop, you could likely get that option on any model they offer. 



> I have not decided if I should go for
> a baritone or standard.


 
That's something you're going to have to decide for yourself based on the tones and feel you're after. 

Though, if you're seriously considering ordering a BRJ, look and read through this entire thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ay-thread-only-updates-customers-ad-free.html.

It's a long read, but definitely worth the time.

Honestly, if you still want a BRJ after reading that thread......


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's my take on BRJ,

I love my guitar. When he does good work, he does... really good work. Sometimes guys get what can only be described as lemons (in some cases really crazy problems) it seems, so make your choice wisely. Further, the wait on my guitar was long (17 months quoted 4 months) and even then there are guys that have been waiting a hell of a lot longer. At this point, with all the guitars that the man needs to make, I can't imagine you'd get your instrument in the foreseeable future (although no one really knows when the guitars are made). Communication also seems to be a big issue with Bernie - it's really on and off.

As far as where the guitars are made, I don't really believe anything I read on the internet about it. Bernie says himself that the guitars are handmade in America, and I'll say I'd be ready to believe him.

If you don't have any need for a guitar in the near future I'd say go for it. But I wouldn't put myself in a situation where I required an instrument and ever go custom again, because I'm severely behind, although it was worth the wait to get this instrument, which appears to be of the highest quality that I've ever owned. Like I said, when he's on it, he's really on his game. So good luck.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replys guys. I want to point out that I´m looking for USED Bernie Rico or equivalent. 
So BRJ´s are all custom made... There is one for sale in Finland which is quite interesting but not fixed bridge:


----------



## mphsc (Jul 20, 2012)

This forum, the things I've read, and his quote for the specs I wanted pushed me to another builder. Plus I haven't seen anything come out of there besides Maple & Mahog & the occasional rosewood neck. Keep checking the FS thread.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 20, 2012)

Not ALL BRJ's are handmade, he had an import series for a while didn't he?



Fred the Shred said:


> Uh oh... I foresee yet another BRJ battlefield taking place.
> 
> BRJ's are more expensive than 2K USD, and the waiting times are very long these days. There are also some horror stories in these very forums, as well as satisfied customers, and all this is seasoned with delicious accounts of his production taking place in Mexico, one of his associates / friends defending him saying the guitars were indeed hand carved... with knives (yeap, knives), and other very amusing trivia. I suggest you search these forums (do it via google using the tag site:sevenstring.org), as there are many threads on these and other subjects, such as whether Ikea knives are as good as our carving knives for fretboard slotting.


The knife thing might very well be true. The old Mexican luthiers at BC Rich used to carve necks and some shapes with knives and Neal Moser still uses them. - B.C. Rich Beginnings - Premier Guitar
If BRJ still employs Mexicans, they might still as well. Who knows. Rumours and myths, aye.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 20, 2012)

Aye! That is exactly where the contradiction lies, and where all the debate (and some incredibly funny tinfoil hat stories) emerged from: so, is it all US made, using the usual machinery to produce the units, or is it made in Mexico in fashion akin to the early Bernie Rico Sr. production?


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 20, 2012)

Isn't Neil Moser the one who said brj's are made in Mexico? From what I've heard there is some bad blood between Neil and Ricos family, so who knows if he's telling the truth or just talking shit. On a different note, I've owned a BRJ and played a few others. In my conclusion there are two types of BRJs, flawless, beautifull instruments, and then complete piece of shit lemons. It's really a gamble at what you get.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2012)

If OP buys from someone who isnt a scumbag then he is good to go!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 20, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Isn't Neil Moser the one who said brj's are made in Mexico? From what I've heard there is some bad blood between Neil and Ricos family, so who knows if he's telling the truth or just talking shit. On a different note, I've owned a BRJ and played a few others. In my conclusion there are two types of BRJs, flawless, beautifull instruments, and then complete piece of shit lemons. It's really a gamble at what you get.



Maybe they are just made in America but by Mexicans 

My Rico 7 is an amazing, lightweight, solid, very well built and sounding instrument. I really hope he manages to get these guitars out soon to the people who have been waiting 1.5-2.5 years and bounce back strong. Seems like hes taking his time these days so that he doesnt put out any more lemons. Makes sense, Id rather wait longer for a perfect guitar than get a fuck up in 6 months, if thats the reality of it all. Quality of mine is solid, took 19 months.


----------



## Rook (Jul 20, 2012)

If you're in the EU, £1500-2000 will get you a Daemoness, but with it comes about 18 months of waiting I believe. If you can't afford that, get on the list and you have over a year to find it


----------



## wizbit81 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got a Daemoness and 2 Rico Jekylls. The build quality is similar, i.e. both flawless. The two Rico's sound different, and both amazing, seriously amazing. Daemoness similar, although of the three my fave is a green sparkle Rico with BK Painkillers. If you can pick one up second hand, DO!! (Just make sure it's not one of these lemons people keep going on about!)


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 20, 2012)

just got my rico out of the shop! cant wait to go home and play it!


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jul 21, 2012)

What is a decent price for USED Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 725 with these specs:

- Hesperian Bolton
- 7 string
- Stained Black "By hand'
- Black Burst
- Quilted Top & Headstock Plate
- Body - Mahogany
- Neck - Maple Oil Finished By Bernie Jr.
- FretBoard - Ebony
- Fretboard - Radius 10" - 16"
- Frets - 25
- Fretwire - JESCAR Stainless steel Jumbo
- Scale - 25 1/2
- Bridge - Original Floyd 7
- Pickup Bridge Dimarzio Evo Neck Bare Knuckle Pickups The Mule.
- Tuners - Grover Minis
- Five Bolt Neck Joint. No side to side movement.
- Top Quality Form Fitted Case
- Ei vaihtoa


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 21, 2012)

Definately below 1500. Maybe 1200?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 21, 2012)

OP, your post count is too low to post threads there ATM but you could check out the for sale section, there have been Rico's for sale there and there's even a BFR spot up for sale now.



mountainjam said:


> Isn't Neil Moser the one who said brj's are made in Mexico? From what I've heard there is some bad blood between Neil and Ricos family, so who knows if he's telling the truth or just talking shit. On a different note, I've owned a BRJ and played a few others. In my conclusion there are two types of BRJs, flawless, beautifull instruments, and then complete piece of shit lemons. It's really a gamble at what you get.


I can't remember Neal mentioning BRJ, but he (together with Mal Stitch and some others) said BRC's were. His beef with Rico Sr was mostly Rico not giving credit to who deserved it but all that has been settled in court AFAIK.

The Rico's have always been very secretive about where their stuff is made and so is HHI (current BCR owner) though apparently they have vaguely admitted to BCR South (the Mexico shop) existing. A few years ago rumours were the South shop didn't just build BCR customs but also BRJ's stuff and Ed Romans line of guitars.


----------



## C-PIG (Jul 21, 2012)

my rico sucked .


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 21, 2012)

C-PIG said:


> my rico sucked .



What Rico was it, you should post a pic so we know to avoid it in the future


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 21, 2012)

OP, used Ricos are kind of a mixed bag, now. Originally new ones were $3000 and up. Then he did his black Friday run and sold a crap load at $1500ish. So you're going to see FS guitars all over the board, price-wise.


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 22, 2012)

Generally they are going to range from $1500 - $2500 depending on the specs and whether they are BFR or not


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 23, 2012)

Well My 2 Ricos are probably the best playing/sounding guitars I have ever owned. But..... that being said his customer service and quality control has been lackluster over the past 2 years.


----------



## tommychains (Jul 23, 2012)

yeah i'm staying away from these. i've heard way too many bad things to feel even slightly comfortable about forking over 3k for one. I've got better things to do with that money...

like buy more guitars


----------

